# Does blood monitoring change success rates?



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

I notice that a lot of the women have their blood tested for progesterone and HCG levels. My hospital didn't offer this to me.

If the tests show the wrong levels can the hospital do anything to change the outcome? Or is it just a question of monitoring?

Thanks
Suzie xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Suzie
I am at ARGC and am on gestone injections and one cyclogest a day as they wanted to bump up my progesterone as whilst it wasn't 'bad' it also isn't great. They seem to make a difference. They have changed my drug protocol twice over the last week since I tested positive - so there are things they can do to reduce chances of things going wrong. I am also on heparin and aspirin.
I am really sorry that you have been through so much ..
Eva


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that Eva

i'm seeing my clinic tomorrow so I'm going to ask why they don't test and, if they do, why i wasn't offered the option.

By the way how does heparin & aspirin help? I know that both drugs thin the blood but I don't understand how this helps a pg.

Congratulations on your BFP!!!          

Thanks and best wishes
Suzie


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

as far as i know it allows more blood to flow to the uterus making it strong and healthy - though this is only what i assume!
hope you're Ok
Eva x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here I am answering my own questions  

I asked my hospital about monitoring blood to alter progesterone levels if necessary and the doc told me that there is no evidence to suggest that it improves IVF success rates. Not sure if that totally satisfies me though. I still wonder why some clinics do it?? 

Also asked about aspirin & heparin today. The doctor told me that it would do me no harm to take baby aspirin if I wanted to but they would only prescribe aspirin and/or heparin if I had a known clotting problem. I forgot to ask whether I've been tested for such a problem.

I know it's a very cynical thought but I wonder whether private hospitals run more tests because they're getting paid for every one (necessary or not) they carry out or that NHS hospitals don't because they try to cut costs? Hmmmm  

Suzie xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

anything is possible! but i honestly don't think argc would give themselves more work than needed and certainly wouldn't prescribe a drug if not needed. there are plenty of girls on the ARGC thread with BFP's who aren't on heparin or gestone (infact i am the only one it seems on gestone which is very unfortunate as it's painful - but it's very cheap!). i started off with my positive only on one cyclogest a day and this went up when my progesterone levels weren't increasing and then was put on gestone earlier this week and also told to take heparin at a different time of day. it would seem that not only are we all on very different drug protocols but that our individual protocol changes! my progesterone has increased so obviously doing the trick. 

i think if you're happy with a clinic then you just have to go with the flow! 

eva


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi suzie
just wanted to say that whilst gestone is cheap heparin is costing me £10 a day - so certainly not cheap.
it's good that you are asking the questions as your body knows pretty much what it needs to do. my mum had 3 miscarriages and i wonder whether the reason for those is the reason for me being on certain drugs!
hope you're ok
love eva


----------

